
F.B.I. Concludes Investigation in Fatal Anthrax Mailings - Anon84
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/20/us/20anthrax.html
======
mcantelon
So why did this guy just target Democrats and liberal media, enemies of the
Bush admin? Why did he associate it with 9/11, attempting to pin it on
Islamists? How was he able to get everything ready in a week? How was silicon
use to weaponize the anthrax when Ivins didn't have access to the tools to do
this?

Killing oneself with Tylenol seems as odd a decision as David Kelly's
"suicide" by penknife. Also no suicide note, yet they didn't do an autopsy.

~~~
philwelch
Statistically, suicide notes are very rare--their absence is something to be
expected, not suspicious of.

------
jrockway
It is odd that the sender was smart enough to make the return address "4th
grade" at some school, but was not smart enough to spell penicillin correctly.

~~~
weaksauce
Maybe he wanted to throw people off his trail by misspelling a word a doctor
would be able to spell correctly.

Could you imagine how terrible it would have been if he misspelled the to:
address and it was returned to sender(assuming that address is legit)?

